# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Hallo iedereen...

## Bobo

Ey Iedereen, 
Ik ben een student uit Nederland die eigenlijk voor mijn hobby (De Tweede Wereldoorlog) Russisch wilt gaan leren. Maar zoals bijna alle studenten heb ik geen geld om uit te geven aan een dure cursus of dure boeken om uit te leren. Dus eigenlijk zou ik van jullie willen weten wat is de beste manier om Russisch te leren zonder er eigenlijk geld aan uit te geven ? 
Daarintegen zou ik wel mensen willen helpen die Nederlands willen leren. 
Vriendelijke Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## синичка

H

----------


## Jon

Hoi 
tja is officieel natuurlijk niet helemaal gratis, maar de pimsleur en rosetta stone lessen van een torrent site downloaden kan ook praktisch zijn.  
Gr. Jon

----------

